# New HD LIL's - How and When?



## dduitsman (Dec 8, 2007)

For many D* customers, the new satellite (D11) will affect us the most by providing the spotbeam capacity to upgrade our LIL's to HD (hopefully).

My guess is that getting the new spotbeam transponders setup will take more time than the new National transponders - but I don't really know.

The previous satellite (D10) had spotbeam "issues" that took time to resolve - so using D10 as a basis is probably incorrect. Does anyone here know what's "normal" for a rollout of new spotbeams?

*What is the process for setting up the spotbeam transponders on a new sat?*
*When do you think these new spotbeams will go online with new HD LILs?*
regards & thanks,
dd


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

I don't think there's any specific process, but the announcements and rumours are being discussed here ....
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=123236


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Spotbeam coverage testing can't realistically begin until D11 moves into its designated operational slot. After that, then it becomes an issue of which markets bring the most return. In large part, that's determined by the DMA ranking, but some of it has to do with existing customer penetration in a market.

Finally, there's that all-important issue of who they have managed to wrangle carriage agreements with. If they can't deliver two of the big four for any reason, they'll move on to a market that they can serve more completely.

Many battles are being fought on a number of fronts so predicting when a market will light up is the stuff of wizardry but you can pretty much rest assured that nothing's going to happen anywhere until after the satellite settles in.


----------



## dduitsman (Dec 8, 2007)

harsh said:


> Many battles are being fought on a number of fronts so predicting when a market will light up is the stuff of wizardry...


+1 on that, however D11 adds a pile of new capacity so a lot of DMAs will get lucky.

I just want to know how much extra testing / beam focusing / etc. has to go on before the spotbeams can be used - and how much longer after the national channels go online in August or September.

dd


----------



## stephenC (Jul 18, 2007)

For those of us with HD LIL now, hopefully adding the PBS HD channels will be in the project plan. I do understand the economics. Adding new DMAs for HD LIL is a new revenue stream, while adding PBS HD for existing DMAs is not.


----------



## Greg Bimson (May 5, 2003)

Here's a list of some that will get their locals in HD once D11 is running...
Baton Rouge
Boise
Burlington, VT
Charleston, SC
Colorado Springs
Dayton, OH
Des Moines
El Paso
Fort Smith, AR
Harlingen-Weslaco-Brownsville-McAllen, TX
Lincoln, NE
Norfolk
Richmond
Rochester, NY
Savannah
South Bend-Elkhardt, IN
Springfield, MA
Syracuse, NY
Tallahassee
Toledo
Yakima
Youngstown, OH


----------



## feschiver (Dec 19, 2006)

How big is the spot beams on the D10 and D11 . The old spots looked relay big


----------



## VARTV (Dec 14, 2006)

Greg Bimson said:


> Here's a list of some that will get their locals in HD once D11 is running...
> Baton Rouge
> Boise
> Burlington, VT
> ...


How do you know this?


----------



## KSbugeater (Feb 17, 2005)

Greg Bimson said:


> Here's a list of some that will get their locals in HD once D11 is running...
> ...Lincoln, NE
> ...


Why did Lincoln fall from the "by mid-May" group to the D11 group?


----------



## Matt9876 (Oct 11, 2007)

feschiver said:


> How big is the spot beams on the D10 and D11 . The old spots looked relay big


The Spot beams on D11 can be very small so they can reuse the same Ka bands over and over again.


----------



## Azalo (Oct 24, 2006)

Once the HD LILs come online if the dish needs to be realligned, will there be a charge for that? I don't have the protection plan. If there is a charge can I sign up for the protection plan and then cancel it a few months later?


----------



## Matt9876 (Oct 11, 2007)

Azalo said:


> Once the HD LILs come online if the dish needs to be realligned, will there be a charge for that? I don't have the protection plan. If there is a charge can I sign up for the protection plan and then cancel it a few months later?


No realignments needed for the any of the new stuff as long as the mast is plumb and your getting good signal numbers on 103(b/c).


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

Azalo said:


> Once the HD LILs come online if the dish needs to be realligned, will there be a charge for that? I don't have the protection plan. If there is a charge can I sign up for the protection plan and then cancel it a few months later?


Assuming you are receiving all your current HD fine, the new sat will not be a problem. Regarding the protection plan when you sign up you have to keep it for a year if the waiting period is waived.


----------



## leww37334 (Sep 19, 2005)

Greg Bimson said:


> Here's a list of some that will get their locals in HD once D11 is running...
> Baton Rouge
> Boise
> Burlington, VT
> ...


VENT mode on:

Huntsville Al. gets skipped again. I was promised HD locals by an installer by the end of 2006. I got a second receiver for the bedroom TV early this year, I was given an H-21 and told don't worry about no OTA tuner, we will have HD locals when the new satellite is up. Huntsville is DMA 84, At least 14 of the listed DMA's are smaller in size than Huntsville. (Yakima WA DMA 125).

On top of all this I am in Tennessee and shouldn't even be in the Huntsville DMA (I should be in the Nashville DMA).

VENT mode off:


----------



## Azalo (Oct 24, 2006)

leww37334 said:


> VENT mode on:
> 
> Huntsville Al. gets skipped again. I was promised HD locals by an installer by the end of 2006. I got a second receiver for the bedroom TV early this year, I was given an H-21 and told don't worry about no OTA tuner, we will have HD locals when the new satellite is up. Huntsville is DMA 84, At least 14 of the listed DMA's are smaller in size than Huntsville. (Yakima WA DMA 125).
> 
> ...


I don't think the list posted is official, it seems like D* stopped doing that in 2006 when they promised HD LIL "coming soon" to many areas and ended up not delivering.


----------



## flexoffset (Jul 16, 2007)

leww37334 said:


> VENT mode on:
> 
> Huntsville Al. gets skipped again. I was promised HD locals by an installer by the end of 2006. I got a second receiver for the bedroom TV early this year, I was given an H-21 and told don't worry about no OTA tuner, we will have HD locals when the new satellite is up. Huntsville is DMA 84, At least 14 of the listed DMA's are smaller in size than Huntsville. (Yakima WA DMA 125)...
> VENT mode off:


Wishing for Hunstville, too. Anybody have any info on whether it's these station owners doing some extra money grabbing? They (local stations) won't even reply to my emails asking if they know why they haven't been picked up yet.


----------



## Greg Bimson (May 5, 2003)

In order to rebroadcast local HD channels, DirecTV needs to setup another Local Receive Facility (LRF) within the market. Interestingly enough, on DirecTV's website there is a list of markets with SD and HD LRF's. The list I posted are those on that list that are not broadcasting in HD on DirecTV, yet.

There are others that do not have an HD LRF site, but are rebroadcasting HD, such as Austin and Mankato.

If DirecTV has put the energy into setting up LRF sites, you can believe those markets will be started at some point when technically feasible. Otherwise, having these LRF's online but not active is not economically viable.


----------



## Matt9876 (Oct 11, 2007)

I got a fast glance at a list on HD LILs all I can say was it was three pages long and Knoxville Tn. was near the top. Many markets will be turned on with this bird !!


----------



## eaglesfan27 (Jun 17, 2007)

Greg Bimson said:


> Here's a list of some that will get their locals in HD once D11 is running...
> Baton Rouge


I'll seconds someone's question, how do you know this? Is it announced somewhere? I'm VERY excited by this post, assuming it is correct, as I get my locals from Baton Rouge, LA


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

eaglesfan27 said:


> I'll seconds someone's question, how do you know this? Is it announced somewhere? I'm VERY excited by this post, assuming it is correct, as I get my locals from Baton Rouge, LA


Here ya go! With thanks to Greg Bimson
http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPage.jsp?assetId=P1400108


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

Remember, Greg said "some" of the markets... If you look at the Local Receive Facility page, however, you'll see that some cities that have HD already do not have separate SD and HD receive facilities (such as Austin, TX Grand Rapids, MI or Madison, WI, for example.) So I would not read the lack of a HD receive facility listing as absolute proof that a market is not slated to get HD locals.


----------



## dduitsman (Dec 8, 2007)

feschiver said:


> How big is the spot beams on the D10 and D11 . The old spots looked relay big


I found this map that shows what areas spotbeams cover, but it's old.

dd


----------



## Greg Bimson (May 5, 2003)

That map is for the DirecTV 4S satellite, which did the SD spot-beams the major markets at the 101 degree slot. That has nothing to do with D10 nor D11.


----------



## dduitsman (Dec 8, 2007)

FHSPSU67 said:


> Here ya go! With thanks to Greg Bimson
> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPage.jsp?assetId=P1400108


I posted a question about the LRF list some weeks ago and was told that the list was not always kept up to date. But it provides some indication of which DMAs might have hope.

dd


----------



## Greg Bimson (May 5, 2003)

You're right that it isn't kept up to date, to a point. For example, the last SD add, Harrisonburg, VA, isn't even on the list, and as Newshawk and I both pointed out, some of the HD LRF's are missing for those that are currently available.

However, I used to use the LRF list four to six years ago, for the SD feeds. Sometimes, DirecTV would place a couple of markets on the list when they hadn't even announced those markets.

Those turned out to be correct. I can only assume the same will happen again.


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

Greg Bimson said:


> There are others that do not have an HD LRF site, but are rebroadcasting HD, such as Austin and Mankato.


Greg, I believe Mankato does not need a LRF as most of the channels broadcast there are Minneapolis channels. I'm sure the SD LRF can handle the lone Mankato HD channel-or perhaps they can receive it in Minneapolis (or St. Paul)!

UPDATE: I just checked the zip code for the Mankato LRF. If you select Blue Earth county, you get the Mankato channels. If you select Nicollet county, you get the Minneapolis channels!

FURTHER UPDATE: I Googled the LRF address for Mankato and you'll never guess where the LRF is located... KEYC, the Mankato CBS affiliate which is the only local station in town!


----------



## eaglesfan27 (Jun 17, 2007)

FHSPSU67 said:


> Here ya go! With thanks to Greg Bimson
> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPage.jsp?assetId=P1400108


Thanks to you and Greg! This just made my day


----------



## RDH416 (Oct 24, 2007)

Two words - "Lexington KY"


----------



## IDRick (Feb 16, 2007)

FHSPSU67 said:


> Here ya go! With thanks to Greg Bimson
> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPage.jsp?assetId=P1400108


Hmmm, my market does not show an LRF (Idaho Falls/Pocatello, DMA 163). Guess this means we're a long ways off from receiving locals from D*, correct? :eek2:


----------



## dgordo (Aug 29, 2004)

Greg, I dont see where Des Moines has an HD LRF. Where are you seeing this?


----------



## Brian Hanasky (Feb 22, 2008)

IDRick said:


> Hmmm, my market does not show an LRF (Idaho Falls/Pocatello, DMA 163). Guess this means we're a long ways off from receiving locals from D*, correct? :eek2:


Ditto....My DMA 159 Wheeling, WV/Steubenville, OH doesn't list LRF either.


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

IDRick said:


> Hmmm, my market does not show an LRF (Idaho Falls/Pocatello, DMA 163). Guess this means we're a long ways off from receiving locals from D*, correct? :eek2:


Refer to post #25 above. This reference is not gospel, just a lead


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

To use the spot beams they need carriage agreements, feeds from the TV station to an uplink center. Encoders for each channel. The number of spot beams may also require new uplink stations to avoid interference.

Thats a simplification of the entire process as I understand the process.


----------



## Greg Bimson (May 5, 2003)

dgordo, my excel skills failed me on that. Des Moines is not listed. However, it would not surprise me that it should be available. I recall it was one of the markets announced but passed over in 2006.


----------



## mauijiminar (Oct 11, 2007)

Greg Bimson said:


> Here's a list of some that will get their locals in HD once D11 is running...
> Baton Rouge
> Boise
> Burlington, VT
> ...


I hope LITTLE ROCK AR gets local HDs before FT. SMITH locals please!


----------



## poonjahb (Mar 16, 2004)

Wow, they must have some killer antenna in those LRFs. The Davenport, IA LRF is listed as being in Dallas, TX.


----------



## vernonator (Jul 31, 2007)

Greg Bimson said:


> dgordo, my excel skills failed me on that. Des Moines is not listed. However, it would not surprise me that it should be available. I recall it was one of the markets announced but passed over in 2006.


You are correct, we were announced in '06 and have been waiting ever since. D* has HD agreements with all the locals (I have talked to all of them) so we are just waiting on the capacity to catch up


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

I've been thinking about leaving New Jersey for a while. The taxes and fees are killing me and where I work. I've been thinking Iowa due to family there as well as lower taxes. Availability of HD from Des Moines means I'd only need to check out the High speed Internet availability. Having lived as a youngster on SW 16th in Des Moines which runs off of Army post road I still remember being treated to a specific sandwich at a eatery between SW16th and the airport. That place is probably long gone since that was back when I remember going to the Army post for salvage bricks to make a BBQ.


----------



## dgordo (Aug 29, 2004)

vernonator said:


> You are correct, we were announced in '06 and have been waiting ever since. D* has HD agreements with all the locals (I have talked to all of them) so we are just waiting on the capacity to catch up


Hopefully with D11. Dish announced des moines locals for later summer/early fall. Maybe this will give directv extra incentive.


----------



## boulder_gp (Apr 1, 2003)

TBoneit said:


> I've been thinking about leaving New Jersey for a while. The taxes and fees are killing me and where I work. I've been thinking Iowa due to family there as well as lower taxes. Availability of HD from Des Moines means I'd only need to check out the High speed Internet availability. Having lived as a youngster on SW 16th in Des Moines which runs off of Army post road I still remember being treated to a specific sandwich at a eatery between SW16th and the airport. That place is probably long gone since that was back when I remember going to the Army post for salvage bricks to make a BBQ.


Smitty's Tenderloins at SW 14th and Army Post? (http://www.roadfood.com/Reviews/Overview.aspx?RefID=273)

Plenty of high speed Internet here - Mediacom cable, DSL in many locations. Rumors of FIOS someday soon...


----------



## venuslight (Mar 5, 2007)

RDH416 said:


> Two words - "Lexington KY"


+1


----------



## ArkieLad (Mar 2, 2008)

I hope Little Rock is on the list also. We are in the Top 60 markets and one of very very few in the top 60 that does not currently have HD via D*. 

I do know I e-mailed Today's THV (CBS Affiliate) about if they had any info on whether they would be carried soon and I was told that they have not even negotiated having HDs carried by D*. Of course, I don't know if this is really something they negotitate or just something that will magically happen at some point.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Carriage is always negotiated. If the station has media company parents (ie LIN or a CATV company), it often takes longer.

That the affiliate doesn't know isn't necessarily a bad sign as the negotiation may be happening at a higher level. If the station is a true mom and pop, you're in deep doo.


----------



## ArkieLad (Mar 2, 2008)

harsh said:


> Carriage is always negotiated. If the station has media company parents (ie LIN or a CATV company), it often takes longer.
> 
> That the affiliate doesn't know isn't necessarily a bad sign as the negotiation may be happening at a higher level. If the station is a true mom and pop, you're in deep doo.


Thanks for the quick reply. Actually Today's THV is owned by the Gannett company so hopefully Gannett is doing the negotiating.


----------



## fikuserectus (Aug 19, 2006)

Greg Bimson said:


> Here's a list of some that will get their locals in HD once D11 is running...
> Baton Rouge
> Boise
> Burlington, VT
> ...


What is this information based on? I see this LRF list. That means someday these markets will get local channels in HD. When that will be is another story.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

boulder_gp said:


> Smitty's Tenderloins at SW 14th and Army Post? (http://www.roadfood.com/Reviews/Overview.aspx?RefID=273)
> 
> Plenty of high speed Internet here - Mediacom cable, DSL in many locations. Rumors of FIOS someday soon...


I think you've hit the nail on the head!

It has been open long enough. I was in grade school then, many years ago... too many truthfully. I remember riding the electric buses and every once in a while the driver having to get out with a long insulated pole to put the pickup(s) on the back of the bus onto the overhead wires. That's what I remember anyway.

Found some pictures...Right hand picture description is "441, between Des Moines "Curbliner" 239 and CTA trolley bus 9631. July, 2000." Left hand picture description is "Blue and white trolley coach to the left is a Des Moines "Curbliner." from here http://www.thetransportco.com/id12.html

Thanks for the information on the sandwich type and location.


----------



## mauijiminar (Oct 11, 2007)

ArkieLad said:


> I hope Little Rock is on the list also. We are in the Top 60 markets and one of very very few in the top 60 that does not currently have HD via D*.
> 
> I do know I e-mailed Today's THV (CBS Affiliate) about if they had any info on whether they would be carried soon and I was told that they have not even negotiated having HDs carried by D*. Of course, I don't know if this is really something they negotitate or just something that will magically happen at some point.


Well I can get all but the CW with a OTA. CW is too far from my location to get. Can you get your HD locals with an OTA?


----------



## ArkieLad (Mar 2, 2008)

I can get them OTA; however, I was just hoping DirecTV would eventually carry them.


----------



## jcwest (May 3, 2006)

leww37334 said:


> VENT mode on:
> 
> Huntsville Al. gets skipped again. I was promised HD locals by an installer by the end of 2006. I got a second receiver for the bedroom TV early this year, I was given an H-21 and told don't worry about no OTA tuner, we will have HD locals when the new satellite is up. Huntsville is DMA 84, At least 14 of the listed DMA's are smaller in size than Huntsville. (Yakima WA DMA 125).
> 
> ...


If this list is correct looks like Mobile, Al has been overlooked again.
We also were told to expect HD lil by November '06.

Maybe soon..........

J C


----------



## mauijiminar (Oct 11, 2007)

ArkieLad said:


> I can get them OTA; however, I was just hoping DirecTV would eventually carry them.


I know it would be nice. I am not holding my breath!


----------



## tvjay (Sep 26, 2007)

Well I know they are getting close as Directv was at my station this week installing some more receive equipment for HD LIL for Toledo, Ohio.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

I just looked at the LRF list, It makes me wonder why so many SD and HD for one DMA are in different addresses.


----------



## wearsch (Sep 24, 2007)

Not that installers are even close to reliable, but a coworker of mine had a dead multiswitch replaced today and was told that Fayetteville/Fort Smith would be getting HD LILs by Oct 15th.

To my counterparts in Central Arkansas, remember that D* often makes HD LIL decisions based not only on the DMA ranking and carriage negotiations, but also on other factors, specifically growth and competition. I don't see the E* has HD in either NWA or LR, so on that front we're even. As for growth, the Fayetteville/Fort Smith area added over 130,000 in population between 1990 and 2000, compared to just 70,000 for Little Rock.


----------



## gswfan (Jul 10, 2008)

boulder_gp said:


> Smitty's Tenderloins at SW 14th and Army Post? (http://www.roadfood.com/Reviews/Overview.aspx?RefID=273)
> 
> Plenty of high speed Internet here - Mediacom cable, DSL in many locations. Rumors of FIOS someday soon...


So boulder_gp, what rumors of FIOS have you heard for the DSM area?


----------



## merchione (Apr 28, 2008)

Greg Bimson said:


> Here's a list of some that will get their locals in HD once D11 is running...
> Baton Rouge
> Boise
> Burlington, VT
> ...


Where did you see this list from? Directv.com?

never mind found it.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Brian Hanasky said:


> Ditto....My DMA 159 Wheeling, WV/Steubenville, OH doesn't list LRF either.


Which shouldn't even be a DMA. OH should get Columbus, WV should get Pittsburgh.:eek2:


----------



## arxaw (Jul 13, 2003)

TBoneit said:


> I just looked at the LRF list, It makes me wonder why so many SD and HD for one DMA are in different addresses.


One possibility for two locations:
If digital and analog TV towers are in different places, a digital receive facility might work better in another location.

.


wearsch said:


> Not that installers are even close to reliable, but a coworker of mine had a dead multiswitch replaced today and was told that Fayetteville/Fort Smith would be getting HD LILs by Oct 15th.


If the TRF is on 13th St in Fort Smith, how are they going to receive KNWA-*HD*, which is located up in far NE Benton County? KNWA-DT's reliable coverage area ends North of Ft. Smith.

Installer here told me that D* will start using Ft. Smith's *digital* channels for uplink purposes, in October, in preparation for the analog shutoff. But he said center-cut 4:3 SD, not HD.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I am genuinely glad to see such a robust list of new HD LILs coming online with the successful D11 placement. Many folks have been waiting quite a while to join in the HD fun.

Now that D11 appears parked and operating on the conus transponders...I'm sure the spotbeams will be starting up soon. 

I wouldn't be surprised to see them launch several markets at a time in "blocks" of new offerings.


----------



## merchione (Apr 28, 2008)

Greg Bimson said:


> Here's a list of some that will get their locals in HD once D11 is running...
> Baton Rouge
> Boise
> Burlington, VT
> ...


How accurate is this list?


----------



## ycebar (Oct 27, 2007)

Does anyone know how many mre hd lils will be lit up with d11


----------



## arxaw (Jul 13, 2003)

merchione said:


> How accurate is this list?


Not very.


----------



## ryno2292 (Jul 12, 2008)

ycebar said:


> Does anyone know how many mre hd lils will be lit up with d11


The list posted in this thread is the only thing I've seen. I'm in DMA #99 so I hoping they get at least that far.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

When analyzing the DirecTV web-site, and comparing the listed HD Local Receive Facilities (LRF's) with the list of locations where HD LIL is not yet available, here's the list (with DMA #):

```
Baton Rouge, LA (#94)
Boise, ID (#113)
Burlington, VT / Plattsburgh, NY (#92)
Charleston, SC (#100)
Colorado Springs / Pueblo, CO (#93)
Dayton, OH (# 63)
El Paso, TX (#98)
Fort Smith, AR (#102)
Harlingen-Brownsville, TX (#88)
Lincoln-Hastings, NE (#104)
Norfolk-Newport News, VA (#42)
Richmond-Petersburg, VA (#59)
Rochester, NY (#78)
Savannah, GA (#97)
South Bend-Elkhardt, IN (#89)
Springfield-Holyoke, MA (#109)
Syracuse, NY (#80)
Tallahassee, FL (#108)
Toledo, OH (#72)
Yakima-Pasco-Richland, WA (#126)
Youngstown, OH (#106)
```
Also, recent DirecTV press releases state 77 markets currently being covered with over 100 by the end of the year. The list above is 21 DMA's which is fairly close. All depends on the semantics of "markets" and "cities" which are sometimes used interchangeably.


----------



## kevinwmsn (Aug 19, 2006)

Sixto said:



> When analyzing the DirecTV web-site, and comparing the listed HD Local Receive Facilities (LRF's) with the list of locations where HD LIL is not yet available, here's the list (with DMA #):
> 
> ```
> Baton Rouge, LA (#94)
> ...


I hope they add Mobile/Pensacola DMA #61... Was promised by the end of 2006 and Dish and has already added the locals here.


----------



## Rakul (Sep 3, 2007)

Sixto said:


> When analyzing the DirecTV web-site, and comparing the listed HD Local Receive Facilities (LRF's) with the list of locations where HD LIL is not yet available, here's the list (with DMA #):
> 
> ```
> ....
> ...


Man I hope your right, I still think I saw new signals on 99s that I never saw before on both my HR20-700 and HR21-700, since my SD LILs are coming from 119 I don't know why else I would receive a spot beam in the high 90s. But with Dish having Richmond locals I hoped DirecTV would have that added reason to get us with D11


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

kevinwmsn said:


> I hope they add Mobile/Pensacola DMA #61... Was promised by the end of 2006 and Dish and has already added the locals here.


They may add others but that list is those HD LIL that have a LRF listed. Not sure how current the actual LRF list is.


----------



## ycebar (Oct 27, 2007)

was hoping for Fargo ND


----------



## markp (Mar 4, 2004)

I am in Rochester NY. Can I assume 99(s) is where my Rochester HD locals would come from?

My 99(c) readings are all in the mid 90's for all 14 transponders, however my 99(s) readings show the following for all 6 transponders.

77 0 73 42 0 0

Can I assume that with high readings on 99(c) that these should increase as final testing is done etc. on this spotbeam?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

markp said:


> Can I assume that with high readings on 99(c) that these should increase as final testing is done etc. on this spotbeam?


No. There's really no telling whether your HD LIL will come from 99(s) or 103(s).

Further, you probably shouldn't try to draw conclusions about spotbeams from the CONUS statistics.


----------



## dduitsman (Dec 8, 2007)

As of today, the 99(s) readings we are seeing are from one of the spaceway sats - they were there before D11.

I haven't seen anything from D11 yet. I expect top see more spots at 99 soon.

Signal strengths for spotbeams are never all high values - you'll only see a strong reading if the spotbeam is one pointed towards your region.

take Care,
dd


----------



## JimAtTheRez (May 9, 2008)

Best I can tell, the Jackson, MS market is DMA #90. I certainly hope we are on THE real list, lol.


----------



## zums (Jun 29, 2007)

So what are the chances the Quad Cites (Davenport/Moline/Rock Island) gets their HD locals with D11?? DMA #96 so I was hoping we had a good shot, but looking into it it looks like they do not have an HD LRF...

Am I screwed for now?


----------



## dogs31 (Feb 27, 2006)

Greg Bimson said:


> Here's a list of some that will get their locals in HD once D11 is running...
> Baton Rouge
> Boise
> Burlington, VT
> ...


What about Chico/Redding locals?


----------



## cajunbug (Jan 28, 2007)

flexoffset said:


> Wishing for Hunstville, too. Anybody have any info on whether it's these station owners doing some extra money grabbing? They (local stations) won't even reply to my emails asking if they know why they haven't been picked up yet.


Flexoffset,

You might want to wait a while to get CBS HD! If Saban can't keep his players out of prison, you might not want to see those games in HD!

Just Kidding! Here in Baton Rouge market, I had to watch all those LSU games on a 50" in SD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! D* needs to light up the SEC Markets!


----------



## BlueSnake (Oct 6, 2006)

I've been waiting and waiting for Columbia, SC. If it's not happening with D11 it might be time to switch providers after football season.

I'm really tired of waiting for HD LILs. I live in an area where OTA reception is spotty at best. I'm down in a little valley that really makes my OTA signals weak.


----------



## MudMover (Jun 22, 2008)

cajunbug said:


> Flexoffset,
> 
> You might want to wait a while to get CBS HD! If Saban can't keep his players out of prison, you might not want to see those games in HD!
> 
> Just Kidding! Here in Baton Rouge market, I had to watch all those LSU games on a 50" in SD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! D* needs to light up the SEC Markets!


Hey Cajunbug...We have CBS HD up here in H'ville.

There's a HUGE LSU following up here in H'ville. Everywhere I see....it's Geaux Tigers.

Oh, BTW...I'm here in H'ville by way of Sulphur, La....and *Geaux Tigers!*

I just wish they'd get HD on Direct Tv too....I just went out and spent $50 on my AM21...hoping to get it by 8/8 so I can see the Olympics in HD via Channel 48 (local NBC affiliate).


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

zums said:


> So what are the chances the Quad Cites (Davenport/Moline/Rock Island) gets their HD locals with D11?? DMA #96 so I was hoping we had a good shot, but looking into it it looks like they do not have an HD LRF...
> 
> Am I screwed for now?


OT: I forget is it Bettendorf that is the fourth city or ?. I always preferred to drive down the highway, 22 vs 61, along the river going to Muscatine and coming out by Weed Park. However the last time both the highway and the park weren't what they used to be. But then what is? Gas prices? Ha!


----------



## merchione (Apr 28, 2008)

well here is the list so far:

-- Augusta, Ga. -- Harrisonburg, Va.
-- Bangor, Maine -- La Crosse-Eau Claire, Wis.
-- Baton Rouge, La. -- Little Rock-Pine Bluff, Ark.
-- Beaumont-Port Arthur, Texas -- Lincoln-Hastings, Neb.
-- Boise, Idaho -- Macon, Ga.
-- Burlington, Vt.-Plattsburgh, N.Y. -- Mobile AL-Pensacola, Fla.
-- Butte-Bozeman, Mont. -- Myrtle Beach-Florence, S.C.
-- Champaign-Springfield-Decatur, Ill. -- Norfolk-Newport News, Va.
-- Charleston, S.C. -- Palm Springs, Calif.
-- Chattanooga, Tenn. -- Peoria-Bloomington, Ill.
-- Colorado Springs-Pueblo, Colo. -- Richmond-Petersburg, Va.
-- Columbia-Jefferson City, Mo. -- Rockford, Ill.
-- Davenport, Iowa-Rock Island, Ill., -- Rochester, N.Y.
Moline, Ill.
-- Dayton, Ohio -- Savannah, Ga.
-- Des Moines-Ames, Iowa -- Sioux Falls, S.D.
-- Dothan, Ala. -- South Bend-Elkhart, Ind.
-- El Paso, Texas -- Springfield-Holyoke, Mass.
-- Evansville, Ind. -- Syracuse, N.Y.
-- Fort Smith, Ark. -- Tallahassee, Fla.
-- Fort Wayne, Ind. -- Toledo, Ohio
-- Greenville-New Bern-Washington, -- Traverse City-Cadillac,
N.C. Mich.
-- Harlingen-Brownsville, Texas -- Youngstown, Ohio


----------



## Greg Bimson (May 5, 2003)

From my original list:


Greg Bimson said:


> Baton Rouge YES
> Boise YES
> Burlington, VT YES
> Charleston, SC YES
> ...





merchione said:


> How accurate is this list?





arxaw said:


> Not very.


How do you like your crow?


----------



## merchione (Apr 28, 2008)

arxaw said:


> Not very.





Greg Bimson said:


> From my original list:How do you like your crow?


+1


----------



## mcmattyo (May 27, 2007)

BlueSnake said:


> I've been waiting and waiting for Columbia, SC. If it's not happening with D11 it might be time to switch providers after football season.
> 
> I'm really tired of waiting for HD LILs. I live in an area where OTA reception is spotty at best. I'm down in a little valley that really makes my OTA signals weak.


I hear you I am in Columbia and it seems crazy that Charleston and Greenville will have or have HD locals. If we don't get them I am going to call D and tell them I moved to Charleston and give them my brothers address. I am sure the spot beam will reach up here, I am tired of watching SD on my HD tv!


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

mcmattyo said:


> I hear you I am in Columbia and it seems crazy that Charleston and Greenville will have or have HD locals. If we don't get them I am going to call D and tell them I moved to Charleston and give them my brothers address. I am sure the spot beam will reach up here, I am tired of watching SD on my HD tv!


I'm over in Aiken SC and get the Augusta GA locals. Was very pleased to see Augusta on the list for August HD. I'm guessing this is because we're currently served by the auxiliary satellite at 72.5 and they want to get us moved to the new satellite for which a separate dish is not required. As long as they're moving us, there's not much point in starting us up in SD only. I haven't checked - maybe the other "early" HD areas are moving off 72.5 also.

Columbia locals are on 101, and you had locals LONG before we did in Augusta. When I first moved here from Michigan, I gave them a Columbia service address so I could get the Columbia locals. Sure was convenient to get everything from one small round dish (didn't have any HD equipment then).


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

mcmattyo said:


> I am sure the spot beam will reach up here, I am tired of watching SD on my HD tv!


Don't bet on it. It looks like Greenville may be a better bet.


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

makaiguy said:


> Was very pleased to see Augusta on the list for August HD. I'm guessing this is because we're currently served by the auxiliary satellite at 72.5 and they want to get us moved to the new satellite for which a separate dish is not required. As long as they're moving us, there's not much point in starting us up in SD only. *I haven't checked - maybe the other "early" HD areas are moving off 72.5 also*.


Here are the HD startups announced for August:

Augusta, GA - currently on 72.5
Chattanooga, TN - currently on 72.5
Lincoln & Hastings, NE - currently on 72.5
Rochester, NY - currently on 119

References:
August HD - http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/moreInfoText.jsp?assetId=1620002
Current satellites: http://members.cox.net/oknewshawk/DTV_LIL_DMA.html


----------



## Matt9876 (Oct 11, 2007)

makaiguy said:


> Here are the HD startups announced for August:
> 
> Augusta, GA - currently on 72.5
> Chattanooga, TN - currently on 72.5
> ...


I think it's just a matter of a few more days till they start turning on the above listed local HD markets.


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

I'd just be happy to see the Johnstown,PA DMA #99 SD's moved off of 72.5! 
I thought they had to be off by the end of September, but haven't seen or heard anything.


----------



## brittonx (Dec 26, 2006)

It would sure be nice if the Rochester HD LIL was turned on real soon so the main NBC olympic coverage could be watched...


----------



## CopyCat (Jan 21, 2008)

FHSPSU67 said:


> I'd just be happy to see the Johnstown,PA DMA #99 SD's moved off of 72.5!
> I thought they had to be off by the end of September, but haven't seen or heard anything.


They have Charleston SC set for October turn on and the SDs are on 72.5 so they do not seem to be in a hurry to get us off there


----------



## dduitsman (Dec 8, 2007)

makaiguy said:


> I'm guessing this is because we're currently served by the auxiliary satellite at 72.5 and they want to get us moved to the new satellite for which a separate dish is not required. As long as they're moving us, there's not much point in starting us up in SD only. I haven't checked - maybe the other "early" HD areas are moving off 72.5 also.


My DMA (Rockford, IL) was on 72.5 and is getting HD ahead of several larger DMA's - so that makes sense.

HD LILs - Woo Hoo!

dd


----------



## miltmeyers (Aug 8, 2008)

zums said:


> So what are the chances the Quad Cites (Davenport/Moline/Rock Island) gets their HD locals with D11?? DMA #96 so I was hoping we had a good shot, but looking into it it looks like they do not have an HD LRF...
> 
> Am I screwed for now?


I'm waiting also and it looks like we will be turned on in October. The real question is what about PBS? This has probably been discussed no end but I'm new here so give me a break.

milt


----------



## wideglide36 (Jan 14, 2004)

FHSPSU67 said:


> I'd just be happy to see the Johnstown,PA DMA #99 SD's moved off of 72.5!
> I thought they had to be off by the end of September, but haven't seen or heard anything.


I just had a HD install in central PA and the tech told me that come Sept 1 our area will be getting our locals in HD. He also told me that my older standard def tivo dvr's would need to be upgraded at the same time.

I asked him a couple times if he was positive of this info and he said absolutely. I hope he's right but I have my doubts, because I haven't read anything, anywhere about our locals in HD coming anytime soon.

We shall see!


----------



## ryno2292 (Jul 12, 2008)

wideglide36 said:


> I just had a HD install in central PA and the tech told me that come Sept 1 our area will be getting our locals in HD. He also told me that my older standard def tivo dvr's would need to be upgraded at the same time.
> 
> I asked him a couple times if he was positive of this info and he said absolutely. I hope he's right but I have my doubts, because I haven't read anything, anywhere about our locals in HD coming anytime soon.
> 
> We shall see!


I hope he's right too but I won't hold my breath.


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

wideglide36 said:


> I just had a HD install in central PA and the tech told me that come Sept 1 our area will be getting our locals in HD. He also told me that my older standard def tivo dvr's would need to be upgraded at the same time.
> 
> I asked him a couple times if he was positive of this info and he said absolutely. I hope he's right but I have my doubts, because I haven't read anything, anywhere about our locals in HD coming anytime soon.
> 
> We shall see!


Very interesting, but I wonder if he just wasn't confused about the need for MPEG-4 capable receivers for all the new HD.
I sure do hope he's right, though


----------



## wowitsbob (Dec 31, 2007)

WE have had ABC and FOX for a while but as of yesterday we finally have CBS and NBC.


----------



## wideglide36 (Jan 14, 2004)

FHSPSU67 said:


> Very interesting, but I wonder if he just wasn't confused about the need for MPEG-4 capable receivers for all the new HD.
> I sure do hope he's right, though


He may have been confused about what you say about the mpeg-4 capable receivers but he insisted that come Sept 1, I would no longer need my second dish (72.5). He did not say exactly what local channels would be in HD only that we would be getting our locals in HD.

Cross your fingers!


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

Fingers and toes crossed! It would allow me to drop basic cable that I have for locals in SD. I didn't want to install a second dish for 72.5.
Many thanks for the info


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

FHSPSU67 said:


> Very interesting, but I wonder if he just wasn't confused about the need for MPEG-4 capable receivers for all the new HD.
> I sure do hope he's right, though


They will be moving the SD-LILs off of 72.5 and onto one of the new KA satellites. They will most likely encode them in MPEG4 like the other SD-LILs on the KA satellites, which would not be receivable on his older receivers... not only because the switch to MPEG4, but because the older receivers don't work with the new KA satellites.

~Alan


----------



## wideglide36 (Jan 14, 2004)

Alan Gordon said:


> They will be moving the SD-LILs off of 72.5 and onto one of the new KA satellites. They will most likely encode them in MPEG4 like the other SD-LILs on the KA satellites, which would not be receivable on his older receivers... not only because the switch to MPEG4, but because the older receivers don't work with the new KA satellites.
> 
> ~Alan


Alan,

Thanks for the explanation. So, I am going to have to give up all my older sd tivo dvr's when this transfer happens. Oh well!

Do you think Directv will swap out my old dvr's for the newest ones for free?

I'm gonna really miss those old Tivo's. They were rock solid.

Later


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

wideglide36 said:


> Do you think Directv will swap out my old dvr's for the newest ones for free?


Depends on several different things. For one, what kind of customer you are to them. Two, what person you get on the phone. Three, what kind of deals DirecTV will be offering to the 72.5 folks.

You can most likely expect to get ONE of them replaced for free. Only the Shadow (not you Stuart) knows what you can expect beyond that...



wideglide36 said:


> I'm gonna really miss those old Tivo's. They were rock solid.


I'll be sad whenever I have to give mine up as well... 

~Alan


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

wideglide36 said:


> Alan,
> 
> Thanks for the explanation. So, I am going to have to give up all my older sd tivo dvr's when this transfer happens. Oh well!
> 
> ...


Yes, Directv has phoned people in the past where their locals have been moved to the new dishes, offering to not only upgrade their receievers, but their dish. The new Slimline or SWMline dishe is e also required to receive from the new Ka band sats at 99 and 103. See this thread:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=93774&highlight=dish+upgrade


----------



## Jason78 (Jul 23, 2008)

Any guesses on Youngstown Ohio HD LIL's?


----------



## ryno2292 (Jul 12, 2008)

Jason78 said:


> Any guesses on Youngstown Ohio HD LIL's?


Youngstown HD Locals are supposed to be up before the end of the year. There is a post around here somewhere that shows which markets are supposed to be up month by month.


----------



## dduitsman (Dec 8, 2007)

Jason78 said:


> Any guesses on Youngstown Ohio HD LIL's?


According to this announcement - it will be in Sept.

dd


----------



## jorossian (Jan 21, 2007)

stephenC said:


> For those of us with HD LIL now, hopefully adding the PBS HD channels will be in the project plan. I do understand the economics. Adding new DMAs for HD LIL is a new revenue stream, while adding PBS HD for existing DMAs is not.


It would be nice, but I doubt we'll get PBS included. I can live with it because I can continue to pull in the 5 OTA pbs channels with an antenea.

The real pain in the butt has been using OTA over the past 2 years to pull in ABC, NBC, CBS, Fox and PBS all at once with my antenea. Almost impossible to get all of them at the same time without having to tweak the antenea position. At least now I'll be able to point the antenea to get the best possible PBS reception and let DTV send the rest.

Can't wait for them to lite up because I seem to be wrestling with the antenea more often than usually lately.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

jorossian said:


> It would be nice, but I doubt we'll get PBS included.


DIRECTV has already made a big deal about reaching an agreement with both PBS and the PBS HD station association. The story was that they would begin adding PBS content in 2008.

http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=127160&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=1088872&highlight=


----------



## raoul5788 (May 14, 2006)

harsh said:


> DIRECTV has already made a big deal about reaching an agreement with both PBS and the PBS HD station association. The story was that they would begin adding PBS content in 2008.
> 
> http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=127160&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=1088872&highlight=


From your post: "will include the local HD feeds of Public Television stations in its HD rollout plans beginning in 2008". To me this means they have to the end of the year 2008 to *start* to offer PBS in hd. They have over four months left if I am correct.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

raoul5788 said:


> They have over four months left if I am correct.


They have as long as it takes.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

harsh said:


> DIRECTV has already made a big deal about reaching an agreement with both PBS and the PBS HD station association. The story was that they would begin adding PBS content in 2008.
> 
> http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=127160&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=1088872&highlight=


From the various posts...it seems to *be* a big deal....at least to a bunch of folks (not me).

Between now and the end of the year...they'll still be plenty of new HD in various forms, including new HD LILs, new HD National Channels, and PBS HD added as LIL additions....


----------



## whereami (Mar 14, 2008)

When they say the local HD roll-outs, does that typically mean that all the locals will be in HD, ie., FOX, NBC, CBS, ABC? Or could it be just one?

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global...ssetId=1620002

Thanks.


----------



## ajtmcse (Jul 22, 2007)

It generally means the big 4, unless they have a problems getting an agreement from a station to allow re-transmission.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Depending on a number of factors (including what's actually available in a DMA), the number is typically between two and four. If they can't swing one of the big four, they may stoop to adding a CW instead.


----------



## Holydoc (Feb 18, 2008)

kevinwmsn said:


> I hope they add Mobile/Pensacola DMA #61... Was promised by the end of 2006 and Dish and has already added the locals here.


I still have my fingers crossed. We have 3/4 of the month left and they promised this month. Come on Directtv... light up my world!


----------



## pjsauter (Jan 6, 2008)

Holydoc said:


> I still have my fingers crossed. We have 3/4 of the month left and they promised this month. Come on Directtv... light up my world!


Amen. I was hoping to have ours for the first week of football season. Now I'll hope for week 2, I guess.


----------



## Zyeox (Feb 21, 2006)

I can't wait for Toledo to come live. My only concern is when it does I don't get CW. I gotta watch my Smallville in HD!! What options do we get if we don't get CW in HD with this rollout?


----------



## dngrant (Aug 25, 2006)

Zyeox said:


> I can't wait for Toledo to come live. My only concern is when it does I don't get CW. I gotta watch my Smallville in HD!! What options do we get if we don't get CW in HD with this rollout?


You can always use OTA if you don't get CW.

Can they please bring on the Richmond DMA? Dish already has it and they turned Baton Rouge on ahead of schedule. Of course, the folks down there could use the good news, I'm sure.


----------



## thestaton (Aug 14, 2008)

Any speculation for Lexington, KY?


----------



## whereami (Mar 14, 2008)

Has there been anykind of update to the list? Any updates to dates for roll-out? Still waiting for Springfield/Holyoke...


----------

